# Colnago Crash replacement policy?



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Do they have one? I've managed to damage the chainstay on my CX-1 courtesy of the hidden bolt coming loose on the crankset.

I'm also trying to justify a replacement frame  to the mrs


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. I don't think Colnago has a crash replacement policy to my knowledge. I crashed a C50 and bent the hanger years ago but luckily that was an easy fix. I would contact Calfee if you are in the US and get their opinion and quote on a repair, they have a good reputation for their carbon repair work and can paint the repaired area to blend in. On the other hand if you want to twist your wife's arm in to a new bike then that bike is toast and you should immediately replace it with something more expensive!


----------

